# Wireless Infrared LED Camera On Board



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm pretty sure this is the correct area to post this.

Briefly, over the last 4 years we've been using security cameras to watch the fun in our yard when visitors admire our haunt. Originally we started with a wired camera with audio, but was a pain stringing 60' of wire to the TV from the camera. Two years ago we started with wireless with audio, and that was great. But the downside to both of those was at night the cameras go blank.

This year I decided to go with wireless waterproof infrared so we get the best of both worlds, but it does not have audio capability. Rather than spend hundreds on one of these, I found a dealer on Ebay and the price seemed to good to be true at $23.99 plus $13.99 shipping. Happily, 6 days after sending him my payment via Paypal, the camera arrived and appears to work very well. You can view the photos below.









The camera arrived in a generic box and appeared to be pieced together, but all was included as described in the Ebay Ad.









Here is the camera all set up.

I tested it during the day, but the color seemed washed out, but it was supposed to transmit in color for daytime use. However, the picture transmitted was very good. I then placed the camera in my basement in total darkness and went upstairs to view the transmitted picture. I couldn't believe how perfectly I was able to see.

I don't know the distance limit 24 infrared LED's will allow you to see, but my basement is 40 feet in width and I easily saw that distance. I wasn't aware you'd be able to see the 24 LED's glow red, I just assumed they would be invisible, but it does work extremely well and I was happy to be able to tell each LED was in working order. I couldn't find anything I thought might be better for anything near this price.

Other wireless cameras I've owned usually have dip switches on the receiver and camera allowing you to fine tune the transmitted signal. Rather than dip switches, this infrared camera only has a single dial on the receiver that permits you to fine tune, which I think may be better. When fine tuning, you only have the one dial to deal with. My other cameras require flipping dips on the camera and then match those on the receiver. So it's much easier to get this one up and running.

As for the seller, I'm happy with mine, I actually received it and quickly, and it does exactly what I needed it to do, actually better than I thought it would. If anyone is interested in risking a purchase from this Powerseller you can PM me for the Ebay link. I'm not recommending the seller or this camera, just giving the forum a heads up on the good luck I had with both.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Who was the seller pm me if need be this is what i am looking for for security this year.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I am interested as well. I might have to get a couple of these. Thank you.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

it's mind blowing that you could get such a piece of hardware for $25.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

*Sorry moderators about posting an auction link . It wasn't my auction and I thought it was okay. This camera deal seemed to good to be true and I wanted to share my good luck with the rest of the forum. *

As for the camera, I tested it last night in pitch black in my garage. All I can say is it turned night into day. Now I know where that little mouse it coming in from....LOL. It's a keeper for me. I'll PM those interested in the seller.


----------



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just got one off ebay, had a Michael Myers mask stolen last year off a prop i had standing next to the front door... 
thanks for the post Richie


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

To all that contacted me to get in on these cameras, you all are very welcome.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Richie, just read this thread. Could you PM with the seller info? Thanks, Dread


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

If you do a search on Ebay for, Wireless WaterProof 24LED Infrared Security Spy Camera you should be able to locate them.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey would you mind PM me the seller info as well?


----------

